
T-Mobile Admits Storing Passwords in Plaintext - conover
https://twitter.com/__apf__/status/982326426266304513
======
Silhouette
The original thread is here:

[https://twitter.com/tmobileat/status/981418339653300224](https://twitter.com/tmobileat/status/981418339653300224)

For clarity, this is T-Mobile Austria.

------
fiiv
Not to beat a dead horse here (ok, fine I will) but this is some basic stuff.
If they don't even have this covered, the more advanced solutions are likely
way beyond them.

Considering that there was a hack at Sony for example that exposed plaintext
passwords as well via SQL injection (among many other things of this nature)
they can't claim ignorance of the problem.

It was a yuuuuuuge shitstorm for Sony at the time.

------
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776347)

